# Touche "entrée" sur palourde HS? Comment faire pour entrer??



## bizzou (24 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai rendu la vie à mon vieux palourde bien aimé. J'ai changé l'écran, le DD, j'ai réparé la prise d'alimentation qui guidouillait et j'étais très fier du résultat quand il s'est rallumé et est reparti comme si de rien n'était. 
Mais, Paf, au moment d'envoyer un mail de la machine ainsi ressuscitée. Voilà t'il pas que rien, rien du tout. La bête ne bougeait pas d'un cil.
Bon, évidemment, j'y suis allé d'un petit démontage-remontage, j'ai vérifié le branchement de la nappe, la touche elle même, un petit coup de soufflette etc etc. Mai j'hésite à ouvrir le clavier pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre. 
Un conseil dominical?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2008)

Juste à droite de la barre d'espace, tu as une touche avec un symbole ressemblant à un accent circonflexe surmonté d'une barre horizontale, dans au moins 90% des cas, son effet est le même que celui de la touche entrée.

Sinon, n'importe quel clavier USB connecté au coquillage peut te tirer d'affaire !

Troisième possibilité : changer le clavier, mais là, je crains qu'en trouver un à prix raisonnable ne soit pas aisé !


----------



## bizzou (26 Août 2008)

Je ne connaissais pas l'utilité de cette touche et bien maintenant, c'est fait. Et ça marche.
Merci de ton aide.
Bizzou


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2008)

bizzou a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas l'utilité de cette touche et bien maintenant, c'est fait. Et ça marche.
> Merci de ton aide.
> Bizzou



En fait, c'est l'équivalent de la touche "entrée" du pavé numérique d'un clavier normal, il reste donc une minorité de cas ou son usage est différent de la touche "entrée" principale.


----------

